# Finally and I mean finally I got my dragon!



## myerst22 (Jan 17, 2008)

After an exhaustive search to find the fish I wanted, my patience shows great results. I have been looking for this fish for several months. I was able to find large specimens pretty easily, but a small one was no where to be found. I decided about a month and half ago to pre-order and pay for one that never came to fruition. This was very frustrating because my delivery date kept being pushed further and further back. I began to realize I would most likely not be getting my fish from this retailer. It's understandable, these fish are extremely difficult to get at this size. A diver spotting one is the easy some what of the easy part, catching the little guy is another story. Thankfully in the end I got the fish directly from a diver I know so I know he was caught with proper care. 

The fish was to arrive in JFK airport in NY at 9:00pm est. I live all the way on the eastern end of long island and the trip by car is 3 hours with no traffic. Luckily I called the airline and the plane was delayed. I was a bit concerned about the fish I know he was packed properly and the plane was only 3 hours late. Well I got to the airport and after searching high and low for the cargo area which was as hard as finding the fish in the first, I finally had my fish alive and well in my hands at 1:00am est. Now I drive home doing about 80. I finally get home exhausted at 3:45am and have to acclimate the eel. Mind you I had to go to work in 3 hours. Oh how I wanted to rush the acclimation but after all of work and patience to get the fish, how ridiculous it would be to rush acclimation. I acclimated the fish for about 2 1/2 hours. Maybe a little excessive, but not to me. I finally put him a critter pen for the night as I want to set up a cover so he doesn't jump out as well as some pvc tunnels to make him feel more secure. 

So on to the pictures. These are the first shots I have taken and aren't great, but you can get the idea. He is only about 13"-14". Never have seen one this small. Know I can look at him everyday for a long time if all goes well. Okay, on to the pics, more to come soon, as I am sure I will be taking hundreds of pictures of this guy. Regards, Tim


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

what an awesome fish! More than worth everything you went through in my opinion!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks great. Dragon morays certainly are beautiful fish. Take good care of him.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome. Well worth the wait, I bet. Let us know when he starts eating good for you.

I once heard a story about one reason why these are so expensive. I'm not sure if it's true. A customer told me that it's difficult to find a diver willing to catch these fish because of a local legend. Apparently, the person who captures one gets some kind of curse put on them and their family. Anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dude, thats awesome. u must feel very accomplished

and felicia, if that is true, then he shud send his friend a four leaf clover * drum drum symbol*


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful fish man. Congratz


----------

